# Stop killing and stoning women!



## nickel (Mar 11, 2009)

Αναδημοσιεύω απλώς, γιατί αν μιλήσω με την οργή να ξεχειλίζει, θα μιλήσω τουλάχιστον απρεπώς.

Από σελίδα της Amnesty International:

*Iran: Amnesty campaign for eight women at risk of being stoned to death*

Posted: 09 March 2009

As many as eight woman are at imminent risk of being stoned to death for adultery in Iran, according to reports received by Amnesty International. The organisation is today (9 March) calling on the Iranian authorities to commute the sentences and to impose an immediate moratorium on stonings. Amnesty is urging people to support its campaign at www.amnesty.org.uk/deathpenalty

Ultimately Iran should abolish death by stoning completely and should stop executing people for the crime of adultery, said Amnesty. Serious failings in the Iranian justice system, which disproportionately affect women, commonly result in unfair trials in capital and other cases.

Amnesty International UK Director Kate Allen said: 'Stoning people to death is an inhumane punishment, specifically designed to increase the suffering of the victim. The Iranian authorities should abolish stoning immediately, and should abandon the practice of executing people for committing adultery.

'Women are not treated equally in Iran, in the home and in the courts, and this means that they are particularly at risk.

"Women and men inside Iran are fighting for an end to this horrendous practice and in some cases they have met with success. But we must show them international support.'​
Ακολουθούν λεπτομέρειες για τις συγκεκριμένες υποθέσεις και το κείμενο της σελίδας καταλήγει:

Background
Iran's Penal Code prescribes execution by stoning. It even dictates that the stones are large enough to cause pain, but not so large as to kill the victim immediately. Article 102 of the Penal Code states that men should be buried up to their waists and women up to their breasts for the purpose of execution by stoning. Article 104 states, with reference to the penalty for adultery, that the stones used should "not be large enough to kill the person by one or two strikes; nor should they be so small that they could not be defined as stones".

The majority of those sentenced to death by stoning are women, who suffer disproportionately from such punishment. One reason is that they are not treated equally before the law and courts, in clear violation of international fair trial standards. The age of criminal responsiblity for women is lower than that for men and a woman's testimony is worth only half that of a man. They are particularly vulnerable to unfair trials because in Iran they are more likely than men to be illiterate and more likely to sign confessions to crimes they did not commit. Discrimination against women in other aspects of their lives also leaves them more susceptible to conviction for adultery, said Amnesty.​
Από το _stoning_ στην Wikipedia:

In August 2008 the _Global Campaign to Stop Killing and Stoning Women!_ announced that there were still at least eight women and one man sentenced to die by stoning for convictions of prostitution, incest and adultery. Two were granted amnesty, two received reduced sentences of imprisonment and/or lashes and five cases are under review. The spokesman for the Iranian judiciary, Alireza Jamshidi, said in a statement, "Don’t forget. One cannot remove the punishment of stoning from the law."​
The Global Campaign to Stop Killing and Stoning Women!

Petition to Eradicate the Law of Stoning


----------



## crystal (Mar 11, 2009)

Ο τελευταίος σύνδεσμος μου εμφανίζει πρόβλημα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2009)

crystal said:


> Ο τελευταίος σύνδεσμος μου εμφανίζει πρόβλημα.


Θα λιθοβόλησαν τη σελίδα οι χακεράδες του καθεστώτος.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 11, 2009)

Για ξαναδοκίμασε, σε μένα ανοίγει κανονικά. 
Όπως -δυστυχώς- ανοίγει και ο από πάνω του σύνδεσμος που με έκανε να (ξανα)διαβάσω για την άλλη απερίγραπτη φρίκη, της Αφρικής αυτή τη φορά:
Genital mutilation: Women fight Africa's taboo


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία, να ευχαριστήσω την Έλσα για την επισήμανση. Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να σταματήσουν να συνδυάζουν (όσοι πιστεύουν σε Θεό) τη βαρβαρότητα με νόμους του Θεού. Γιατί, εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει, υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που οι νόμοι τους είναι καλύτεροι από το νόμο του Θεού τους. Αρκετά πια με τις σκοταδιστικές, γερασμένες ανδροκρατίες που επικαλούνται νόμους, θεούς και παραδόσεις για να σκορπάνε άγνοια, μίσος και καταπίεση. Αρκετά!


----------

